

Ask HN: How do you recommend things to your friends? - jbr

If you want to recommend something, where do you go? Twitter? Facebook? Topic-specific networks like Yelp, Goodreads, thesixtyone, etc? Email/IM?<p>Similarly, if you're looking for a recommendation, do you use Vark? Google? Twitter?<p>Since I know someone's going to say it: Yes, I'm using HN for research. Is there something wrong with that?
======
maudineormsby
Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I usually ask people I trust directly via email,
phone, IM or face-to-face.

When I tweet asking for stuff, I tend to get people I do not know recommending
things, usually things that they have some interest in pushing on me. Ick.

------
sharpn
I don't write TripAdvisor or Amazon reviews, but they can inform my choices
(both +ve & -ve) if I'm considering a purchase.

------
transmit101
Depends who I want to recommend it to. Different networks reach different
audiences.

But for most tech stuff: Twitter.

------
araneae
Twitter, if it's of a broad interest, or aim, if it's of a specific interest
to 1-2 friends.

------
DanielStraight
Email.

